# Raleigh Record Ace



## philtalksbx (12 Jul 2020)

This one started life as a bit of a fettling, see what happens kind of thing. It's beginning to turn into something a bit more than that so time to start its own thread.

I saw a frame advertised on eBay during lockdown. Not far away, big enough for me and at a decent price. Some dents in the top tube and a bit scruffy but for a 1983 Raleigh Record Ace it looked worth a shot. The goal is to build a smart bike that rides beautifully and can still get me up some of Oxfordshire's steeper climbs. It won't be authentic and doesn't have to be as this is a bike to ride and tinker with for a while.

At home I looked at ways to remove or reduce the dents and improvised a frame block from an old stem. It worked surprisingly well, so tick vg.












Not at all sure on the green colour scheme, but I like the decals so thought I could keep them as a nod to its origins but otherwise head off in another direction. Ford Diamond White is very available and has proved to be very smart on the metal. To compare the dent before and after, here it is now...






It's left a bit of a bubble under the decal but is otherwise sorted - stand back three feet and it's all good. The frame as a whole now comes up like this...






I'm very happy with the paint choice - the black and gold decals (thank you H Lloyd) are really sharp against the white. I'm thinking tan bar tape and hoods, brown leather saddle and will transfer the running gear from my 90's Claud Butler, which is a slightly naff frame but coming together around Dura-Ace 7700 9-speed with downtube shifters.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2020)

That looks very smart, looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jul 2020)

Did the colour inspiration come from the golf balls? 
Should look nice when finished. Be sure to post an update.


----------



## philtalksbx (24 Jul 2020)

I have been patient (honest) and tried not to touch the RRA frame to let the paint harden. I gave up on that this afternoon with a bit of free time and a box of bits including new arrivals, who can resist?

Two bottom bracket options and so the narrower one went on and the small ring fouled the chain stay. Remove and replace. Headset was a pain, particularly the crown race but that will sort itself out on the first shakedown ride. A nice 3TTT stem and bars from eBay and the Aksiums fit with a bit of persuasion on the rear.

Very happy with progress, waiting on some more eBay stuff and a seat post that is different (26.8) to all the others I have in stock, so will follow up maybe next weekend. 












Note the j-cloth protecting the paint from contact with the table. It is still a bit fragile and will need a lot of care for quite a while. Not my natural approach I’m afraid but I’m not going to wait until September to do this build.


----------



## MntnMan62 (24 Jul 2020)

What a beautiful bike. I love the new paint job. Nice and crisp. I had a regular Raleigh Record (no ace) when I was a kid back in the 1970's. Unfortunately I was careless and it got stolen. But I loved that bike. This is the closes picture I could find of what it looked like. The dark gray color seems to be not often seen. Mine had the shifters mounted up near the stem and a leather (Brooks?) saddle on it that was very comfortable.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Jul 2020)

philtalksbx said:


> I have been patient (honest) and tried not to touch the RRA frame to let the paint harden. I gave up on that this afternoon with a bit of free time and a box of bits including new arrivals, who can resist?
> 
> Two bottom bracket options and so the narrower one went on and the small ring fouled the chain stay. Remove and replace. Headset was a pain, particularly the crown race but that will sort itself out on the first shakedown ride. A nice 3TTT stem and bars from eBay and the Aksiums fit with a bit of persuasion on the rear.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Thats a BIG frame


----------



## philtalksbx (24 Jul 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Fantastic! Thats a BIG frame


It is, but at 6’1” it kinda works for me. Narrows the competition when buying so got it for a good price.


----------



## philtalksbx (24 Jul 2020)

MntnMan62 said:


> What a beautiful bike. I love the new paint job. Nice and crisp. I had a regular Raleigh Record (no ace) when I was a kid back in the 1970's. Unfortunately I was careless and it got stolen. But I loved that bike. This is the closes picture I could find of what it looked like. The dark gray color seems to be not often seen. Mine had the shifters mounted up near the stem and a leather (Brooks?) saddle on it that was very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 537767


That’s nice, they did some good stuff around that time and they stand up well. I did up a Veloce (a bit later model I know) and my son uses it in London. They take modern gear well, his is a 1x10 using Shimano 105 and works really well. This one will keep the downtube shifters but in 9-speed form and a Campy front triple to give me all the range I could ask for.


----------



## Foghat (25 Jul 2020)

Nice renovation.

I bought a Record Ace in 1983, my first quality bike, £250 it was. Quite decent, but looking back at the 52/42 14-28 6-speed gearing makes me wince a bit, considering I rode sections of the South Downs Way on it. Was unimpressed by the single set of bottle cage bosses too, but had many youthful adventures with the bike. Sold it in the late 80s.



philtalksbx said:


> Not at all sure on the green colour scheme



Ice Green was a classic defining characteristic of Raleigh Record Aces in the 1980s, and I liked it.





Not mine!


----------



## Gunk (26 Jul 2020)

I bought a Classic earlier this year which I tidied up and sold, it was about the same size as yours, I could barely ride it being only 5’8” the chap was huge that bought it!


----------



## raleighnut (26 Jul 2020)

My much modified Raleigh Road Ace, keep meaning to get it re-painted


----------



## philtalksbx (2 Aug 2020)

Oops, schoolboy error on an 80's frame - looks like my nice 105 brakes aren't going to work here so it is back to the Tektro extra-long reach callipers. I would have preferred the Shimanos but some things just aren't meant to be. Does anyone have a better combination that puts dual-pivot brakes on an 80's frame with the long drop from the bridge?





Chin up though, the Charge Spoon saddle arrived and with a nice clean seat post looks the part...





I'd also appreciate some thoughts about the downtube shifters and matching them with band-on fittings. 

I'm going 9-speed with a Dura-Ace 7700 rear mech and have some matching downtube shifters. The RRA does not have brazed-on mounts, and I have the original Suntour levers with the Raleigh logo on the brand. A very nice and elegant solution but friction shift only and I'd prefer to use the indexed DA levers. The Suntour's don't have the square section boss that would make them compatible and allow swapping the DA levers onto the Raleigh band, shame. I've not had much luck with after-market band-on bosses, they tend to be so clunky - the ones I have in my bin are shown below.




That band is just ugly - does anyone have any experience in matching these parts, or could recommend a more elegant solution?


----------



## Gunk (2 Aug 2020)

I'd stick with the Suntours


----------



## philtalksbx (2 Aug 2020)

Gunk said:


> I'd stick with the Suntours


I may just do that, haven't used friction shifters for years, a new voyage of discovery!


----------



## philtalksbx (2 Aug 2020)

And as if by magic....


----------



## Gunk (2 Aug 2020)

that's given me a warm glow!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Aug 2020)

The Suntour Power Shifters were just about the best non-indexed downtube shifters on the market. I like indexed shifters, but only really need them for those closely spaced 9 or 10 speed cassettes.


----------



## 12boy (2 Aug 2020)

When I've rattlecanned things I put them in my van in the summer sun if I can...gets to be 66C and works like a paint oven. I like friction shifters as they are light and pretty much bomb proof. I prefer stem or bar end shifters to downtube, but those Suntours do look mighty fine on there.


----------



## philtalksbx (2 Aug 2020)

When you are in the mood, wonderful things can happen. Only brakes and bar tape to finish it off and be ready for the first shake-down ride. They should all appear in the next few days if I'm lucky.





To regather the spec....
It's a Raleigh Record Ace frame from 1983, it's a big one but not sure how Raleigh measured their frames at that time. By my measure from BB centre to top tube centre is 24 inches/ 61cm. Raleigh catalogues of the time show 23.5in or 25in - take your pick.
Paint is Ford Diamond White and decals from H Lloyd. The paint should have hardened properly by Christmas!
Mavic Aksium wheels with nine speed 11-30 cassette
Dura-Ace 7700 rear mech
Suntour Power Shifters (friction!!!!)
Campagnolo Veloce triple crankset 52-42-30
Tiagra band-on front mech
Shimano A530 SPD pedals
Charge Spoon saddle
3TTT bars and stem
Tektro R559 brakes (just arrived).

I think I'll find some old levers and cables as a temporary until the new ones get here and duffle around the block for the first shakedown. Cheerio....


----------



## Gunk (2 Aug 2020)

that's come together well, looks proper!


----------



## Foghat (2 Aug 2020)

philtalksbx said:


> It's a Raleigh Record Ace frame from 1983, it's a big one but not sure how Raleigh measured their frames at that time. By my measure from BB centre to top tube centre is 24 inches/ 61cm. Raleigh catalogues of the time show 23.5in or 25in - take your pick.



My first thought was the enormous apparent size of the frame must make it a 25", as I'd owned a 23.5" 1983 Record Ace frame and don't recall it being particularly huge (although all my subsequent custom-built frames were definitely smaller).

However, scrutinising some images around the web, it seems yours is a 23.5", and I must have been riding around on the cycling equivalent of a farm gate too. Anyone owning a 25" must have played basketball professionally.....


----------



## matticus (2 Aug 2020)

philtalksbx said:


> When you are in the mood, wonderful things can happen. Only brakes and bar tape to finish it off and be ready for the first shake-down ride. They should all appear in the next few days if I'm lucky.
> View attachment 539418
> 
> To regather the spec....
> ...


Sick.


----------



## philtalksbx (14 Aug 2020)

Finally got round to fitting the brakes and some bar tape.
Very happy so far, rides very nicely so now it's down to the detailing and fine tuning.







I need to find a suitable bottle cage and may look out for a slightly shorter stem. It's a big frame and the reach is just at that almost comfortable but not quite place. It came with the bars and is quite long so back to the parts bin and failing that, eBay. I always think these builds never really end, they just go into a phase of slower evolution and improvement.


----------



## MntnMan62 (14 Aug 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gunk (14 Aug 2020)

Try and find a used Blackburn alloy bottle cage, Spa sell them for about £8 but last time I looked they were out of stock


----------



## wafter (14 Aug 2020)

philtalksbx said:


> Finally got round to fitting the brakes and some bar tape.
> Very happy so far, rides very nicely so now it's down to the detailing and fine tuning.
> View attachment 541646
> View attachment 541647
> ...


That looks grand - nice work 

Re. the brakes, could you get some drop-blocks made up that bolt through the original mounting holes and provide a hole at an appropriate height directly beneath? Could machine them out of the solid to retain some stiffness with a CSK head bolt on the outside to keep the profile low..


----------



## philtalksbx (30 Oct 2020)

I didn't really get on with the friction shifting, probably got lazy in my old age, so things had to be changed.

After looking at a number of options I found a Tiagra groupset on the bay and have started the transition but it's a bit chilly in the garage in these conditions so progress is slow. A new cassette arrives today, and with that I'll be able to get it back on the road. Looking forward to the updated version and a return after many years to Shimano shifters.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Oct 2020)

philtalksbx said:


> I didn't really get on with the friction shifting, probably got lazy in my old age


Nor me on the Revell mixte, so that will shortly be a 2x8 flat-bar Sora set-up.


----------



## philtalksbx (1 Nov 2020)

And here is the Tiagra groupset now fitted.






I'm very pleased with the result. The wheels will eventually match - I needed a ten speed Shimano set and had suitable silver coloured Aksiums on the Claud Butler so snaffled those but have only fitted the rear so far. The cassette is 11-34 with a compact front so I still have the bail-out granny gear if I need it.






I saw another set of Aksiums on Ebay but with black rims and didn't think they would suit this build. I bought them anyway to go on the Claud which they should suit nicely when they get here.

Remaining jobs? I will get some cable adjusters as there is no adjustment on the front mech as it stands. There is a mounting lug on the shifters so I will track down some Shimano spares to go there rather than have them on the downtube clamp. I may also shorten the gear cable outers a little bit at the front, there seems to be a lot of it but I know you can only go so far with that on this routing. Then it is touching up the chipped paint. It's better than when it first went on but still seems a bit fragile.

I also want to do something about the gear casing to the rear mech - the lug on the frame is too small to seat any of the ferrules I have and if the cable sits in there on its own it, the casing seems to skew outwards which looks wrong for the cable routing as it enters the casing. Hence the temporary cable tie arrangement to run it along the stay until I can do something better - any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Gunk (1 Nov 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Nor me on the Revell mixte, so that will shortly be a 2x8 flat-bar Sora set-up.



I’ve got a brand new set for sale if you need them?


----------



## DCBassman (1 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve got a brand new set for sale if you need them?


All sorted, thanks though. Just waiting for the weather...


----------



## raleighnut (1 Nov 2020)

DCBassman said:


> All sorted, thanks though. Just waiting for the weather...


That'll be a feckin long wait then.


----------



## DCBassman (1 Nov 2020)

raleighnut said:


> That'll be a feckin long wait then.


Quite likely...


----------



## MntnMan62 (1 Nov 2020)

The bike looks fantastic. Now it's begging to be ridden. Enjoy.


----------



## goldcoastjon (9 Dec 2020)

philtalksbx said:


> Oops, schoolboy error on an 80's frame - looks like my nice 105 brakes aren't going to work here so it is back to the Tektro extra-long reach callipers. I would have preferred the Shimanos but some things just aren't meant to be. Does anyone have a better combination that puts dual-pivot brakes on an 80's frame with the long drop from the bridge?
> View attachment 539372
> 
> 
> ...


What is the serial number of your Record Ace? Does it have a stop brazed underneath the DT?
My (probably 1980) Worksop-built Raleigh Record Ace frame, S/N WP 000 2075, has Campagnolo-style DT shifter mounts.

For friction shifting, I'd use the Suntour shifters that you have...You might also consider bar-end shifters if the reach to the DT is a bit much on your taller frame.

Have fun!

Jon Spangler
Alameda, CA USA


----------

